# Photo impact pro 11



## wyldsylph (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought this software from nova development, as in 3-4 months ago, also a new computer in january, acer 4400 + amd processor, 500 gb and the software installed the 1st time, but I didnt know it till a few weeks ago that all the components for making animations and banners were not pulling down from the drop down, it was suggested from nova to uninstall it and reinstall it, which we did, now it refuses to install at all, not even in safe mode, windows installer wont install during safe mode with vista..we were on the phone a few hours with nova, they sent us a new disks, it does the same thing, even on two other computers..is there any trick we can try to get this working properly, like I said, it installed once, I was using it for minor photo editing and then I decided to try the major features on it, and they would not work...so we did the uninstall/reinstall thing and now it wont go on the hard drive at all, we have kept up with all of the vista patches that came from nova development, any ideas? Or do I need to say bye bye to this and buy something different, it did state it was vista compatible, but I think it unlikely, thanks for any tips..or even suggestions..


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think as you say, compatibility is suspect because I was just on newegg and it says Windows 2000 and XP compatible only. Are the two other compters Vista OS also? Were they also clean 1st time install attempts so there were no previous registry entries or patches that could be lurking?

If so, Vista may have updated and made itself even more incompatible with the software but you might try and see if you can install it using XP compatibility (explore for the main setup.exe file or equivalent and right click>properties>compatibiilty tab (I think, don't have my Vista machine running)). If it does install then run in XP compatibility as well.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have had PhotoImpact 6, 7 and 8 from Ulead and now have PhotoImpact Pro 10 from Nova and only got it from them because version PhotoImpact 11 was out that did not work on 98 so found Nova's PhotoImpact Pro 10. Really it is still Ulead that now Corel owns. But I think Ulead was better at updates and patches where on PhotoImpact Pro 10 there was none. Yet Ulead had PhotoImpact 10 Update Pack 1.
http://www.ulead.com/tech/pi/pi_ftp_pi10.htm

Here it says http://www.novadevelopment.com/Products/us/urw/sys_req.aspx

PHOTOIMPACT PRO 11 -
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

To run PhotoImpact Pro you'll need:

* Windows 2000 or XP
* Pentium® III Compatible Processor or Faster
* 128 MB RAM (256 recommended)
* CD-ROM Drive
* Recordable or Rewritable CD Drive
Required to Burn CD Slideshows

So it is Not made to run on Vista OS so try using XP compatibility as said above.

Ulead PhotoImpact X3 says http://www.ulead.com/pi/sysreq.htm
System Requirements

* Intel® Pentium® III, AMD® Athlon 800 or above CPU
* 512 MB RAM (for Windows® XP), 1 GB RAM (for Windows Vista)
* Windows® XP Service Pack 2 Home Edition / Professional, Windows® XP Media Center Edition, Windows® XP Professional x64 Edition, Windows Vista Operating System
* 750 MB available hard drive space for main program and content files
* An additional 320 MB available hard drive space for bonus programs
* True Color or Hi-Color display adapter with 1024x768 resolutions or higher
* CD-ROM Drive

Don't know what the System Requirements was for Ulead PhotoImpact 11 or 12 but guess Ulead PhotoImpact 11 is the same as NOVA PHOTOIMPACT PRO 11.

But not sure what your doing.
You say...components for making animations and banners were not pulling down from the drop down.
You talking about going to the top menu and clicking web and then you have the "component designer" and "background designer"?
I know the "component designer" was one thing going back to PhotoImpact 6 you had to have IE installed for it to even work so if you got IE 7 that may also be the trouble. IE does not have to be used but it does have to installed to get the "component designer" to work. 
Also the "component designer" and "background designer" can only be gotten to from the top menu where most everything else you can have it open also by clicking the buttons on the side to open the Panels to get to the EasyPalette.

Another thing is when you go to add/remove and click on unistall you have other options to repire etc that you could try but if it will not work on your Vista OS that may not help. You said it was vista compatible but there site does not sat that unless there was a patch to make it vista compatible.
So if you can not get it to work you could try Ulead PhotoImpact X3. Plus it will cost you less and even less if your eligible for PhotoImpact X3 upgrade price. 
http://www.ulead.com/store/pi/upgrade.htm
Maybe you could if they could PhotoImpact Pro 11 from Nova. But still it is cheaper from Ulead.


----------



## wyldsylph (Jun 2, 2008)

Nova told us it was vista compatible as long as we downloaded their patches, it would work, we went to their website before purchasing the software and sent emails to customer service, two of the computers we were using were only a few months old with vista, the other OS is windows XP, and it refused to install on it as well, even with the specs that were listed...

Tech support with nova went through steps with us over the phone and there were supposedly no traces left of impact 11,,but I was thinking today, there are still the patches, so I am going to delete them from the hard drive and try again...I appreciate your replies, and will try one more thing before giving up, it is odd, the install on the laptop, appears incomplete, many features are not usable according to the help disks and book, now mostly it worked ok on the desktop, it would glitch up now and then and not allow browsing, but I could get around that from time to time...and sometimes it would work normally...I will try another software after this if it doesnt work with me removing the patches..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds like the patches did not work to make it vista compatible or it did but as you got newer vista windows update it changed thing so it was no longer vista compatible.

I know when I install Nova PhotoImpact Pro 10 it was a very long install that took forever and all pass version of Ulead PhotoImpact were not like that. So see if there is a custom install so you can install just PhotoImpact Pro 11 and GIF Animator.

You think the patches got uninstalled with the rest but who knows. PhotoImpact installs in more then just the program folder and puts a who lot in the registry too. 
You got the folders on 98SE
C:\Program Files\Nova Development
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nova Development
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems
The C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS folder has some files.
UPSCR in the windows folder that is the screen saver for cool 360.
C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data\Ulead Systems
Lots of fonts in the C:\WINDOWS\Font folder
Plus other places for the other programs like C:\Program Files\Hemera if you installed it and then C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Hemera
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Alien Skin
Do a seach on the date of the files and folders and your find more I bet.
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{AE26E172-5743-40E3-BC11-7C274BC531A3} for Hemera
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{AE26E172-5743-40E3-BC11-7C274BC531A3}
C:\WINDOWS\Local Settings\Application Data\Nova Development
So files are all over and I can not find any install log that will give added info.

Good luck because I like PhotoImpact and GIF Animator.

Also not sure if you can can download and use files from Ulead.
http://www.ulead.com/pi/esd1.htm
Says they are only for the trial download. But if you can then the Component Designer Templates (component_e.exe) is the web building "component designer" I think.

But I will say I like dealing with Ulead better. Look at the updates for PhotoImpact at Nova and it only has one for PhotoImpact Pro 11that will improve compatibility with Windows Vista.
But at Ulead http://www.ulead.com/tech/pi/pi.htm you got updates form PhotoImpact 6 to 12.

http://www.pircnet.com/ has lot if info and there is also a forum but you got to signup to get into it.


----------



## December11 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't install Art Explosion Publisher Pro 2.0 on my Vista laptop. Worked on an XP desktop. Have tried everything suggested above and on other websites ... Nova gave me the same suggestions and finally agreed to refund my purchase, but I'm already using it on the desktop. Have wasted enough time. If anybody ever comes up with a solution - post it!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you disable your anit virus, firewall and other security programs during the attempt to install?
vicks


----------



## December11 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes - I did all of those things .... thanks for reading and replying. I've tried running the setup in XP compatibility mode too.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## Seren283 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm having the same trouble with PI Pro 11 - I get Microsoft Visual C++ error on my work pc (XP) and my home pc (Vista), but it loaded fine on my laptop as well as the Vista compatibility patch. I tried everything, but it just would not install. Thru email, tech support told me there was no fix, but they were still working on it & then offered to refund my money. Sorry, I'm not much help, but Microsoft forums say that the error is b/c the software is trying to install without a manifest and that it is up to the software developer to fix. Sounds fixable to me, but what do I know...I'm tempted to try to find a demo & register it with my serial number. Dunno if that would work...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think *Nova* PhotoImpact Pro does not fix thing like Ulead does because if you go to Ulead web site your see updates and patches but at Nova you don't or may one update and bet that is because something was really wrong. 
I am not going to but PhotoImpact from Nova anymore but go to Ulead and buy it because they are who make it in the first place.


----------

